# New rescue



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Well, I got another rescue. She was found by a young girl and taken in. She then got out and was attacked by a big dog and her pelvis was broke. The girl had limited money, so she took the best care of her she could for the next few months until she healed. The dog's name is Sweet Pea, but I may change it. She weighs 4.6 pounds, but looks like she could stand to gain a bit more. She gets around better than Twiggy, but still is a bit lame in the back. She's really sweet dog, about five years old. I need to get her in, get an xray and shots for her, then get her fixed.

Bit skinny. I think a better diet will help


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Aw, she's so cute.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Oh bless her she looks thin,what a sad face.


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

aww bless her, nice to hear ur giving her a nice loving home  x


----------



## jesicamyers (Dec 27, 2010)

oh my, poor thing is skinny. Im sure she'll fill out in no time!


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

After looking at her more, I think she may be older, like 8 to 10 years old, what with the greying on her muzzle. Her teeth are in pretty good shape, though, very little tartar.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Pretty girl! I love her rich coloring. You'll have her happier and healthier in no time!!


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

what a face, hope she does well


----------



## Eclipsica (Nov 23, 2010)

Congrats on the new chi.
SO I take it, couldn't get the guardian of the larger dog to pay vet costs?.
At least she's doing better now.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Eclipsica said:


> Congrats on the new chi.
> SO I take it, couldn't get the guardian of the larger dog to pay vet costs?.
> At least she'd doing better now.


I guess not, it may have been a stray. She lives in the bad part of town and said most of her dogs are dumped along the old train tracks and left. She attempts to rescue larger dogs and tries to find homes for them, this was her smallest and that's why she was looking for someone that had experience with chis.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

awww she is very cute!


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

Aww she is a cutie she will be better in no time under your love and care.


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Pam you are a Godsend!


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

oh my gosh she is pretty , my sort of girl .
unfortunately most of the time vets cannot do anything for a broken pelvis  , she was very lucky to have someone stand by her through it all .


----------



## ToyYoda (Jun 30, 2009)

*Sweetheart!*

She is such a sweetheart...you will have her filled out, in no time!

God bless!
Tamara
:love4:


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

svdreamer said:


> After looking at her more, I think she may be older, like 8 to 10 years old, what with the greying on her muzzle. Her teeth are in pretty good shape, though, very little tartar.


She looks a lot like my Bruiser. He is only 7 and has had that graying (actually, even more of it) around his muzzle for at least 3 years. People all think he is an old dog (probably because he acts like it too). But he's not. Have had him since he was a little pup. 

Bless your heart for taking her in. She's a doll


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

God bless her. what a face. They know how to find you don't they ?? You have such endless energy for these pups. she is one lucky girl . How is she with all of the others ?? She looks very sweet.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

she looks like a real sweetheart!!


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

What a dear little face....poor baby....So glad you have her and will give her the care she needs.


----------



## Zippy (Dec 31, 2010)

Hurrah for rescues and rescuers! :hello1:


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

Awww! She is so cute. I'm so happy you took her in!


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Thank you everyone. She is so nice. I changed her name to Delilah. I think it fits her so much better.


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

What a totally precious pumpkin! Thank you so much. My heart just breaks for these babies.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

So heartbreaking, I'm so glad she is safe now with you. And what an absolute doll she is! Thank you for helping her.


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

awww shes lovely pam x


----------

